# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  [REQ] 48 hour max leveling

## 5n4p

So... some gold selling websites provide power leveling services.

There must be an exploit or method out there for leveling. I am highly curious in this method because the person leveled a personalized account within 36 hours 1-80. No Maxed professions - No map completion.

How is this done?

Shoot me a PM - I am highly interested in this.

----------


## ev0

edit, wrong game. HA!

----------


## Moonguardian

You obviously don't play guild wars 2 snicklesworth. Noob.

----------


## ev0

> You obviously don't play guild wars 2 snicklesworth. Noob.


nope, never will.

----------


## zycamzip

They took 36 hours? You must have used a noob company. It should have taken less then 24 hours, more like 12-14 hours.

The process... just like all games, there is a method which takes time to perfect. When we first started offering GW2 1-80, took about 6-8 days. Then we learned to do it faster. I can assure you it's not a cheat, just finding of the quickest method with many accounts having been used to find it.

----------


## Netzgeist

the answer is simple: professions. i sit on a ton of unused gold. selling it is not really profitable + i dont wanna fill big orders for security concerns. using 50g for pushing someone to 80 brings way more. i need around 15minutes per profession, so its 2hours to max a character + lets say half an hour to transfer gold, stock up etc.

----------


## dika2life.new

2hour leveling

----------


## CHandest

How do you pull it off w/o crafting?

----------

